# Intrigued!



## Partridg3 (2 January 2016)

Hello everyone,
I think I'm having an equine midlife crisis because I've got a massive desire to try hunting. My own retired horses obv aren't going to fit the brief but I've emailed my local hunt sec to see if there is anyone I can hire from. Is this possible do you think? So some people have spare horses and would perhaps help me out?
I'm excited and terrified all at the same time.


----------



## CrazyMare (2 January 2016)

Hirelings are common so you will definitely find someone to get a horse from!!

Which hunt are you planning to go out with?


----------



## Orangehorse (2 January 2016)

I think most hunts would know someone who has hirelings.  They would tell you the cost of hiring the horse and transport,  the cost to hunt.  Our local lady had 10 horses out one day last season!  

It would be a good idea to take out membership of the Countryside Alliance, so you have insurance for hunting.


----------



## Partridg3 (2 January 2016)

Hello, albrighton is my nearest and thank you for the tip re the countryside alliance, good plan


----------



## Countryman (2 January 2016)

Definitely possible! Plenty of yards make a living out of hiring out hunters. Just beware the hunting addiction - once you start hunting, it's very difficult to stop!


----------



## Partridg3 (2 January 2016)

That's really encouraging. I have followed before but not regularly enough to get to know people. Just out of interest what are the chances of actually dying? Lol


----------



## spacefaer (2 January 2016)

Bank farm Equestrian do hireling for the Albrighton and Woodland. *

Angie Davies-Bloomfield on 07815474316.

Look forward to meeting you out! They're a very friendly pack


----------



## Partridg3 (2 January 2016)

That's fantastic thank you! I've had a look at the website and I can try potential neddy for an hours hack first which I think would help with the nerves. That's brilliant


----------



## Bernster (3 January 2016)

A good hireling is a fab way to get started. One of the best days I ever had was my first hunt, with a hireling, as at that point I didn't realise jumping was optional so I just followed everyone else and horse got on with it, bit of a white knuckle experience but it was great fun!


----------



## spacefaer (3 January 2016)

We go out with them periodically so if you know when you plan to go,  we may well meet up!


----------



## Partridg3 (3 January 2016)

That would be great, thank you. I've had a bad few months losing my beloved old horse and a long term relationship split and I'm hoping to get a new hobby and make some more new friends. When I've followed on foot before everyone has seemed lovely.


----------



## QueenDee_ (5 January 2016)

spacefaer said:



			Bank farm Equestrian do hireling for the Albrighton and Woodland. *

Angie Davies-Bloomfield on 07815474316.

Look forward to meeting you out! They're a very friendly pack
		
Click to expand...




Partridg3 said:



			That's fantastic thank you! I've had a look at the website and I can try potential neddy for an hours hack first which I think would help with the nerves. That's brilliant 

Click to expand...

I'm occasionally out with the Albrighton and Woodland or with the Wheatland as they're my local hunts- saw a few of the Bank Farm hirelings when I was out with the Wheatland on Boxing Day and they looked sensible but fun sorts so I'd suggest that they were worth a try.

Definitely recommend trying a day- both the above packs would be great for your first time as they're both very welcoming. They often have a number of inviting jumps if you're keen to jump (I wouldn't say either are huge jumping packs but it depends which meet you are at), but there are always a few non-jumpers if you haven't had enough port at the meet to make you brave!

If you do go, let us know how you get on!


----------



## spacefaer (6 January 2016)

Queenie_ said:



			I'm occasionally out with the Albrighton and Woodland or with the Wheatland as they're my local hunts- saw a few of the Bank Farm hirelings when I was out with the Wheatland on Boxing Day and they looked sensible but fun sorts so I'd suggest that they were worth a try.

Definitely recommend trying a day- both the above packs would be great for your first time as they're both very welcoming. They often have a number of inviting jumps if you're keen to jump (I wouldn't say either are huge jumping packs but it depends which meet you are at), but there are always a few non-jumpers if you haven't had enough port at the meet to make you brave!

If you do go, let us know how you get on!
		
Click to expand...

Just to add, the Albrighton and Woodland visitor's cap is cheaper than the Wheatland.......


----------



## DDWexford (9 January 2016)

Countryman said:



			Definitely possible! Plenty of yards make a living out of hiring out hunters. Just beware the hunting addiction - once you start hunting, it's very difficult to stop!
		
Click to expand...

I use hirelings - it costs a bloody fortune but worth every penny! I started late and as Countryman said its addictive!! x


----------

